# My Airfix Saturn 5 with enhancements



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

This past February I built my last Airfix 1/144 scale Saturn 5. On this one also used the excellent New Ware resin/PE set and SMS decals. This was a stack build rather than a horizontal break apart build. The NW set does require extensive work on the kit. Almost all the external fuel lines and other protuberances were removed and replaced with far more accurate resin parts. There were numerous PE panels and struts added and the set also included very nicely done resin batted engines. So here's a few pictures of my build.


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow! Excellent work sir. Very impressive.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very clean work. I may pick up the big Revell 1/96 kit. LHS has one cheap.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> Very clean work. I may pick up the big Revell 1/96 kit. LHS has one cheap.


I have the big one as well. You know the tubing has to be rolled which I have started to do. That is a bummer but I don't feel like I want to go out and get some PVC tubes and modify them and use them. I have the New Ware set for it, have had it for years, and it will add immensely to the build. I'd pick it up if I were you if you have any desire to do a big one.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah I have had the big kit twice before but always sold it. I'd get the NW set. The pre printed markings on the Revell sheeting are for a test rocket not an actual flight mission, but you can roll the parts inside out and paint it yourself.


----------



## al loew2 (Jun 28, 2016)

Great job there! Thanks for sharing.


----------

